# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Critical Making Lab - 3D Printed Prosthetics

## Brian_Krassenstein

The world of prosthetics is getting a lot of attention from those who are passionate about providing to those very much in need of appropriate, affordable replacement limbs through the use of 3D printing. Research scientists from the Critical Making Lab at the University of Toronto have been very busy refining and testing a sustainable, adaptable 3D prosthetic design program that will be tested next month in Uganda. An organization called e-NABLE is also working as a worldwide network of volunteers and separate groups to use their own 3D printers to make, test, and assemble hand prosthetics that will be available in a design that hospitals will be able to use and 3D print independently as well. See more details: http://3dprint.com/29030/sustainable-3d-prosthetics/ ‎

Below is a photo of a 3D printed socket from the Critical Making Lab:

----------

